

The problem of Social Network Redundancy (One Platform to rule them all, please) - bgcallam
https://www.bgcallam.com/VGhlLXByb2JsZW0t

======
webwanderings
"More importantly, when content is cross posted where and how do I want to
interact/process this?"

Agree with your frustration but you know, you are yourself creating this
frustration by cross-posting your blog content to HN? You have comment
facility, you have sharing facility, and you manually submitted your blog post
here at HN. This all negates what you attempting to say. Hope you see the
irony.

------
ColinWright
Just so you know:

    
    
        You have attempted to establish a connection
        with "www.bgcallam.com". However, the security
        certificate presented belongs to "*.squarespace.com".
        It is possible, though unlikely, that someone may be
        trying to intercept your communication with this web
        site.

~~~
bgcallam
Thanks again: Thanks. Can also be reached here until they fix it...
<https://bgcallam.squarespace.com/>

------
webwanderings
This makes no sense at all:

"Before Zuck and co. created all of this mess, the platform was simply the
desktop."

I had to stop reading and post this here because your assertion is not based
on facts.

The deskop had nothing to do with Facebook and vice-versa.

More later if I feel interested.

------
bgcallam
Thanks. Can also be reached here until they fix it...

<https://bgcallam.squarespace.com/>

~~~
ColinWright
Better if you reply to the comment, rather than to the root submission.

